# UBER FRAUD???



## furlowc (7 mo ago)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...

On June 11th, I was doing some UberEats deliveries. While omw to pick up a McDonald's order, I get a call from Uber Support. They inform me that they received a report/complaint from a customer that I didn't look like my profile picture. I responded that maybe it's because I have a beard now? Nonetheless they tell me that they have to do a identity investigation per protocol. They confirmed that the McDonald's order was a "mock" order just to assure it was me, and instructed me to cancel it and I would be compensated. They told me I would receive a phone call in 45 min to do a quick identify verification. Fast forward, they call. The agent asked me to log into my app. He instructed me to do a couple of things (that cannot recall unfortunately), then he asked me to log out. He sent me a code to log back in. Then he instructed me to click the payment tab, to which I did. It prompted me to take a photo of myself. After I did so, the info screen to enter a new payment method prompted. To then I asked the agent if I needed to do anything? He replied no and to give him a min to finish up. Fast forward a min or 2, he says everything is all good and I would receive $50 compensation for the customer's false accusation. That was that! Mind you, my Uber balance up until that time stood at $213. 
Fast forward to later that night, I decided to check my account to see if there had been any added tips etc. I find that my balance is now -$0.50! 👀 I immediately check my bank account to see if I may have transferred the money and forgot. Money wasn't there. I then check my payment info in the Uber app, and there is an entire new credit card that doesn't belong to me! I call support. They unfortunately couldn't help me, and said they would escalate it to the security team. 
Within 30 min, I get an email from the security team stating that they could not find any evidence to prove that my account was compromised. Mind you, I went through my call log and called back both numbers I received from support, and was able to confirm that both phone calls were in fact from UBER SUPPORT. The last call, which was the supposed identity verification lasted 9 min. The time stamp on the transfer was 6:25pm. And the call ended at 6:27pm! 

Does anyone else feel that this was INTERNAL fraud??? HELP.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

Dude, you are a sucker. Sorry but you got robbed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Dude, you are a sucker. Sorry but you got robbed.


SMH
How many of these do we see a week?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> SMH
> How many of these do we see a week?


This is kinda new though
The have lowered themselves to complex
scams to rob eats drivers now even?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This is kinda new though
> The have lowered themselves to complex
> scams to rob eats drivers now even?


It never ceases to amaze me how gullible people are though.

I got a call yesterday.
"Hi. This is Sarah from XYZ Bank. Can I talk to UB?"
That's me.
"I need to confirm your identity before I can talk to you. What is your date of birth please"
Well, no. What is YOUR date of birth. I don't know you - you're a voice coming out of my phone. Do I have an account with you?
"Yes. You have a charge card with us."
I don't recognize the name of the bank. I don't have a card from your bank.
"Yes you do sir. You have a CityBank Visa account with the last four on the account of 1234."
Hang on, I'll check.
Yes, I do have a card with those numbers on it. What's the problem.

"It appears that you missed a payment and we want to remind you ..."
Oh, ok. Thanks for calling. Then if I call the 800 number on the card someone will be able to help me?
"Well, yes, that's one way ..."
Then I'll do that. Thank you for the call *click*

Know what? It was legit. I really did miss a payment.
And I thanked them again for the heads up. 
But ... I also protected myself.
I do NOT give out information to a call that did not originate FROM ME.

Ever.


----------



## furlowc (7 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Dude, you are a sucker. Sorry but you got robbed.


I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

furlowc said:


> I would receive $50 compensation for the customer's false accusation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


Let me spell it out for you. I order uber eats from McDonalds. You get the ping. I know who you are now. I call you in my app, and know all about your McDonalds order and convince you I'm from support. ... Get the picture? It is unlikely to be internal fraud because they are monitored. You were scammed.Plain and simple.

New rule: NEVER GIVE OUT ANY INFORMATION TO ANYONE WHO CALLS YOU. Period. I won't even verify my name till I know who and why they are calling.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...



The possibility of phone number spoofing and the use of code numbers makes this phone scam much more sophisticated than any I've read about before.

Phone scams in which callers pose as Uber phone reps aren't new. Many drivers have been robbed that way.

The biggest reason the scammers are able to trick the drivers is that the caller knows your name and who you're delivering to. Drivers assume that only a genuine Uber phone rep could know that.

The fact is that anyone who places an order with Uber knows your name and of course they also know the name and address of the customer as well. The same thing applies to rideshare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Let me spell it out for you. I order uber eats from McDonalds. You get the ping. I know who you are now. I call you in my app, and know all about your McDonalds order and convince you I'm from support. ... Get the picture? It is unlikely to be internal fraud because they are monitored. You were scammed.Plain and simple.
> 
> New rule: NEVER GIVE OUT ANY INFORMATION TO ANYONE WHO CALLS YOU. Period. I won't even verify my name till I know who and why they are calling.


Assuming the OP is correct about the call being from Uber (and that's a big assumption) that would indicate phone spoofing, and throw in the code stuff and this becomes much more sophisticated than the scam call I received four years ago.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker.


Would this help?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


When it comes to emails and website URLs you've got to be very careful to make sure it's genuine because scammers trick people by using URLs and email addresses that are very similar to the real one.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Not busting your balls but read this thread 









The Great "My account was hacked"/"I was...


Recieved a trip from UBER VIP and messaged that this is a US embassy official and need to verify your Uber account for security purpose, I never thought that it’s a scam and got my account hacked. Luckily I don’t have any money for cash out. This is the first time in my 5year Uber driving...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## furlowc (7 mo ago)

LEt


Disgusted Driver said:


> Let me spell it out for you. I order uber eats from McDonalds. You get the ping. I know who you are now. I call you in my app, and know all about your McDonalds order and convince you I'm from support. ... Get the picture? It is unlikely to be internal fraud because they are monitored. You were scammed.Plain and simple.
> 
> New rule: NEVER GIVE OUT ANY INFORMATION TO ANYONE WHO CALLS YOU. Period. I won't even verify my name till I know who and why they are calling.


Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING ASSHOLE. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


----------



## furlowc (7 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> The possibility of phone number spoofing and the use of code numbers makes this phone scam much more sophisticated than any I've read about before.
> 
> Phone scams in which callers pose as Uber phone reps aren't new. Many drivers have been robbed that way.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## furlowc (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Would this help?
> View attachment 662686


It doesn't seem to be helping you. Get some lotion for those knees though! 🙃


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LoL
Two hours ... click - click - BOOM

Props to @Disgusted Driver -- two hours has to be a record.
LoL

OP: This is a salty bunch. You gotta get used to them, and build up some callouses.
You ****ed up ... know how I can tell? YOU LOST YOUR MONEY.

Lurk for a while, read some threads. Do some subject searches.
It may save you a lot of grief.
Nothing is new.
There is a LOT of experience here.


----------



## dfw_driver (Nov 7, 2016)

"The call came from UBER support on my caller ID " - please note that hackers can use software where they will call you from phone number '1234' but on your phone it will show up as something else, like '5291.' These scammers already know the Uber support numbers, so that can use software to make the call to you so that the specific caller ID will show up. I think that is the part that threw you off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dfw_driver said:


> "The call came from UBER support on my caller ID " - please note that hackers can use software where they will call you from phone number '1234' but on your phone it will show up as something else, like '5291.' These scammers already know the Uber support numbers, so that can use software to make the call to you so that the specific caller ID will show up. I think that is the part that threw you off.


And, all you have to say is: "What is your name and what number can I call you back at?"
Never give info to a call that didn't originate from YOU.
Never.

Tell Uber, you are self employed and that is a company policy.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


Just to be clear you're saying you didn't give the callers ANY info whatsoever? It's possible you were tricked into leaving the app and typing your info into the scammer's website or email address.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


You may well be right, I've never won any popularity contests. But so what? What I said was accurate even if it hurts your feelings. You gave them personal information whether you realize it or not, otherwise they couldn't have changed your payment method and cashed you out. IF it was internal fraud, they would never even need to contact you would they? They could just change it without telling you. How did you verify who they were and why they were calling?

They were good, sounds like they were very skilled at what they did. But the fact of the matter is that you responded to "the voice of authority" without questioning it. It sucks but these days you have to be suspicious of everything. Why are you cancelling the order? When I got that call (it appears to come from an Uber number because they were calling me through the pax app, you might have gotten a spoofed number) but when they told me to cancel the ping I had I told them that they should cancel it, not me. A little more arguing and they gave up. Somewhere in this exchange, you gave them information, sounds like they had you log into their system not Uber's so that they were able to capture your info and change your banking info and cash out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

furlowc said:


> And I also verified who and why they were calling


How did you verify them?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You may well be right, I've never won any popularity contests. But so what? What I said was accurate even if it hurts your feelings. You gave them personal information whether you realize it or not, otherwise they couldn't have changed your payment method and cashed you out. IF it was internal fraud, they would never even need to contact you would they? They could just change it without telling you. How did you verify who they were and why they were calling?
> 
> They were good, sounds like they were very skilled at what they did. But the fact of the matter is that you responded to "the voice of authority" without questioning it. It sucks but these days you have to be suspicious of everything. Why are you cancelling the order? When I got that call (it appears to come from an Uber number because they were calling me through the pax app, you might have gotten a spoofed number) but when they told me to cancel the ping I had I told them that they should cancel it, not me. A little more arguing and they gave up. Somewhere in this exchange, you gave them information, sounds like they had you log into their system not Uber's so that they were able to capture your info and change your banking info and cash out.


Putting aside this scam I make it a point to ask support (especially Doordash) to cancel orders because I'm less likely to be charged with a cancellation if support does it instead of me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> How did you verify them?


I'm leaning toward the possibility he was tricked into leaving the app and going to a fake Uber website or email address and putting his info there. 

In the highly unlikely event he didn't give the scammer any info whatsoever by any means this is one serious scam that could potentially be an inside job via rogue elements at Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I'm leaning toward the possibility he was tricked into leaving the app and going to a fake Uber website or email address and putting his info there.
> 
> In the highly unlikely event he didn't give the scammer any info whatsoever by any means this is one serious scam that could potentially be an inside job via rogue elements at Uber.


Rohit's moonlighting? 

Times are tough all over. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

This is like when I get those monthly text messages from"AT&T" thanking me for paying my May bill and they want to give me $100 for paying my bill.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> Rohit's moonlighting?
> 
> Times are tough all over. 🤷‍♂️


If you look into how widespread the bot situation is at Instacart it's not hard to imagine the scammers are getting help from the inside.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you look into how widespread the bot situation is at Instacart it's not hard to imagine the scammers are getting help from the inside.


Probably like the fake check mule scheme but some of the mules are well aware of what's going on.


----------



## Not my email (8 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


OP, if you are still there, stick with it. This is an interesting case. Just as you reflexively obeyed the "voice of authority", many members here who have seen this trick repeatedly forget that _you_ haven't, and reflexively dog pile on the new innocent who was taken in.

First, for future reference, the fact that Uber support had to create a fake food order in order to make contact with you is a major flag that I'm sure you will remember in the future. I mean, why not call you directly?

Second, how exactly did they get access to your account in order to change the payment info. This is where it gets a little tricky, and is indicative of a more sophisticated scam. And it is worthwhile to the membership to understand better what happened (although never sharing information when _they_ call _you_ is the primary defense). Let's see...



furlowc said:


> Fast forward, they call. The agent asked me to log into my app. He instructed me to do a couple of things (that cannot recall unfortunately), then he asked me to log out.


This part you do not recall may be where they got access. Read on.



furlowc said:


> He sent me a code to log back in. Then he instructed me to click the payment tab, to which I did. It prompted me to take a photo of myself. After I did so, the info screen to enter a new payment method prompted. To then I asked the agent if I needed to do anything?


For them to send the code likely means in the prior step they got you to change your email. That code is sent to the owner of the account to prevent this kind of fraud. The fact that the scammer got the code (Uber employees would not see the code, and thus reduces the likelihood this was an inside job), means they had gotten you to change the contact info.

Then when you were prompted to to take a selfie and then STOP, is the scammer having found a loophole in another Uber security system designed to prevent a scammer from doing exactly what they did. There must be a grace period from when the selfie is snapped to when the system will accept a change to the account info. The scammers counted on that window when they then logged in to your account and changed the payment info.

This is yet another hole that Uber could easily patch by only allowing the payment type to be changed from the same device that took the selfie. BAD UBER! Hire some people who have a background in digital security. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

I can fix this for you. Please just verify your social and password, please. 😉


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

By the way, the next time that happens, don't cancel the order. Fulfill it and deliver it. Then do what this former member did...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

furlowc said:


> Does anyone else feel that this was INTERNAL fraud??? HELP.


Nope, not internal fraud, just fraud. A phishing scam. 



furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them.


Sorry, you were suckered.
This scam has been going on in one form or another for years now. You're not the first and won't be the last. 

They knew the order because they placed the order. The customer is the one who scammed you.



furlowc said:


> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID,


You fell for a scam. You're going to take some heat for that. Truth is, most of us would have fallen for it when we 1st started. 

You gave them enough personal info for them to get into your account. I assume your phone#? They called back on an app that will show as any name you want. 

They fast talked you

They got you nervous with the allegation wrong driver then fast talked you out of enough info to get into your account. 

Learn from it. Uber will always contact you through the app. 

Now go change your password.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. Uber support never calls you…

2. Remember number one!!!

With that written the fact is Uber did not commit the fraud and it was someone else…

You will learn and hopefully you remember Uber never calls you!

Now Grubhub is a different story!


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

All Caller id's can be faked.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. Uber support never calls you…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been called by them, not often but I've been called. The same applies to Doordash.

In the case of Doordash they've called me a few times asking if I'd be willing to deliver an order for them and my answer has been "NO" every time.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I once received a order paid pretty good going to a kind of two-three star hotel by the beach (basically smells like weed and ashtray inside). As I was looking at what they ordered (I always do prior to pick up) it was two meatballs . Red flag! As I'm about to cancel a call from "Uber Support" comes in, I ignored the call and canceled the order.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I've been called by them, not often but I've been called. The same applies to Doordash.


Uber called you?

That is a new one…

I know Grubhub calls and I cuss them out when they do… They call asking when will I get the order and I tell them I just got the F’ing cow bell so give me a few damn minutes and they tell me the customer is listening and I tell them to tell the damn customer they will get their food once I have it…

I hang up on them after that and continue… I have yet to figure out why I am not deactivated!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber called you?
> 
> That is a new one…
> 
> ...


I've screamed at GH so many times which I typically don't do with phone customer service people but they are so backwards at that company. I have like 20 undelivered orders on that app too because they use completely wrong addresses. I figured I'd be turned off by now too.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber called you?


A while back (before Covid) they called me a few minutes after I dropped off an order asking if I completed the delivery because a lying scammer in a high rise apt. building claimed he didn't get his order. I think my payout had been taken away.

I told her I handed the scammer his order and I described what the guy looked like. They returned my payout shortly after.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I've screamed at GH so many times which I typically don't do with phone customer service people but they are so backwards at that company. I have like 20 undelivered orders on that app too because they use completely wrong addresses. I figured I'd be turned off by now too.


The only I can say is my ratings are usually good except acceptance but still they can get on my last nerve …


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> A while back they called me a few minutes after I dropped off an order asking if I completed the delivery because a lying scammer in a high rise apt. building claimed he didn't get his order. I think my payout had been taken away.
> 
> I told her I handed the scammer his order and I described what the guy looked like. They returned my payout shortly after.


Wow, that is a first for me…

I had a woman call me over and over threatening me because she claimed I never delivered her McDonald’s, so I called Uber and Uber called her and then I was transferred to the States to file a complaint against the customer because that customer threatened Uber support…

I know I called them but I guess crazy things happen with Uber…

One thing I know for sure if I get a call from Uber and the person claims they need to verify I will tell them I will call them back in a moment to verify that Uber called me and hang right up…


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber called you?


I had them call once when I first started driving. 

It was during a big snowstorm and I was being a Surge harlot (back when we has old Surge Multiplier). I dropped off a drunk twink male escort. A while later I get a call from Uber Support. American guy in Scottsdale, not Rohit. 

He said the twink had left his phone (one of 2 phones he had) in the car. He was talking on one as he got out so I didn't check if he left anything. 

I told the Uber rep that it was snowing and I was home. He even offered me money to go take it to him but I refused (this was before the $15 returned item fee). I offered to leave it in a bag on the porch (I was housesitting) if twink wanted to get another Uber to come pick it up.

Uber rep agreed that was acceptable, relayed the info to the twink and eventually he came and got it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uber support called once over a cancel fee! They denied me. 

Also once over my reporting date to my car. That was back in 16 or 17 though. Come to think of it, so was the other call. Any other time they called they let me know via the app they were going to call. 


More recently I've received multiple notices that they will never call. 😆 🤣 😂 

Op was scammed. It happens, no need to pile on him he feels bad enough.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them.


They were able to verify the order because they were the ones who placed the order.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This is kinda new though
> The have lowered themselves to complex
> scams to rob eats drivers now even?


Yes really eats drivers


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Well I never had Uber call me but if they do then I will be shocked because I am sure they know by records I love to cuss…

I have gotten a PM from them about dangerous driving and then they told me to forget about the report because I have never had one before, so I did…

Grubhub and I have this love to hate each other romance going on and I tell ya I love them to death and the more dead that company become the better…

Anyhoo, most of us Vets know the scams and I had a rider yesterday tell me to stay out of two areas in the city I am driving because I am the wrong color and he told me to stay in the more wealthy areas and I will be doing a lot better…

I just was like how did he know I was the wrong color???

Was it being whiter than Casper the Ghost that gave it away?

Anyhoo, the moral of the story is Uber will never ask you for private information…

Now I must go drive dangerously for a living…


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> OP, if you are still there, stick with it. This is an interesting case. Just as you reflexively obeyed the "voice of authority", many members here who have seen this trick repeatedly forget that _you_ haven't, and reflexively dog pile on the new innocent who was taken in.
> 
> First, for future reference, the fact that Uber support had to create a fake food order in order to make contact with you is a major flag that I'm sure you will remember in the future. I mean, why not call you directly?
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying what possibly may have happened. I was truly puzzled by how sophisticated this scam sounded. I think your theory is spot on. OP accidentally gave up personal information for this to happen. I can care less about pointing the finger or insulting anyone I was truly impressed how advanced these scams are becoming. OP thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> OP, if you are still there, stick with it. This is an interesting case. Just as you reflexively obeyed the "voice of authority", many members here who have seen this trick repeatedly forget that _you_ haven't, and reflexively dog pile on the new innocent who was taken in.
> 
> First, for future reference, the fact that Uber support had to create a fake food order in order to make contact with you is a major flag that I'm sure you will remember in the future. I mean, why not call you directly?
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote myself, but it just occurred to me that for a scammer to have such intricate knowledge to know the length of the window between the time a driver takes a selfie to enable changing the pay out information, to when the change can still be made, _from a different device_...... means these folks are signed up to drive on Uber. *These are drivers stealing from fellow drivers*.
.


----------



## uber-cville (Jan 26, 2017)

I never get scammed because I never answer my phone. There is nothing about rideshare or food delivery that requires receiving calls, if the passengers are not at the point then I cancel and get a fee. If I need to get a gate code then I msg the customer. I never answer anything incoming, I check my voicemail at the end of the day in case there is legit business I need to be aware of. But, I was an IT engineer with a focus on security, and I am extremely skeptical.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

uber-cville said:


> I never get scammed because I never answer my phone. There is nothing about rideshare or food delivery that requires receiving calls, if the passengers are not at the point then I cancel and get a fee. If I need to get a gate code then I msg the customer. I never answer anything incoming, I check my voicemail at the end of the day in case there is legit business I need to be aware of. But, I was an IT engineer with a focus on security, and I am extremely skeptical.


Some days my phone barely rings, and some days it is a non stop scam call one right after the other. I NEVER answer a phone call in which I do not know who is calling on the other end. 

If it is an important call, that is why there exists a feature where the caller can leave their message; it is called a VOICEMAIL. If I see more than one call from the same number, and if by then they have not left a voicemail, I just block them.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I recently changed my debit card for cash out and they required a picture. 

I hadn't heard anyone mention this so I assumed it's a new security step. The scammer have found a workaround pretty quick. 

Uber will always notify you in app 1st. Always. 

Op, did they change your email and or password ?


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Uber wont call you just cancel you then investigate later you were scammed.


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


Uber will never call you you will get a notice on your app


----------



## Piingmiki (Mar 5, 2020)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


About 6 years ago, I was on my way to pick up a customer, I received a call from”Uber Support” to pull over and cancel the ride. About 25-30 seconds in it just didn’t sound right. It was about 10pm and Uber needs to verify Its me driving and they need access to my account blah blah blah……….. hung up the call………….protect your money!!!


----------



## UberSlavery (Dec 7, 2015)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


That’s unfortunate dude.. but the Golden rule is no matter what it says on your caller ID in 2022, anybody calling you asking you to verify your information is questionable. Always respond “I don’t give out personal information over the phone” then hang up and contact the company directly. Not through any link or number they called you from but through the app or the number on the company website. That is the only way to cover your ass in 2022.


----------



## Cat1015 (Nov 17, 2019)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


That’s called PHISHING. Uber specifically tells you they’d never call you and if they need to contact you it’ll be through the app.


----------



## photoman204 (Mar 5, 2020)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


As a rule, Uber should not be reaching out to you by phone. Anytime you need help, go to the app, and/or call them. Period. You got deked.


----------



## riskfree10 (10 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


I got a similar call at the start of my shift. Uber support called on my way to pickup a customer. They wanted to verify my identity. They told me to cancel my pickup and wait for them to call back. I followed their instructions. While waiting, my mind was telling me that this isn't Uber's method of verifying my identity. I noticed the call was from New York. I went back online and decided to ignore the call back. If Uber wants me offline, they'll do that without my intervention. Never heard another word.


----------



## Jeff.east (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


This is one of the oldest scams going, on Uber. The scammer places an order, when it’s accepted they call the driver pretending to be Uber. Once they have your login details, it’s over. It’s not an inside job, it’s been happening for years. This is the specific reason every driver is told that Uber will never ask for your login details or account numbers. Sorry, you were robbed, but it’s not like you didn’t give them the info to do it, after being warned on almost every communication w Uber.


----------



## Jeff.east (7 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Just to be clear you're saying you didn't give the callers ANY info whatsoever? It's possible you were tricked into leaving the app and typing your info into the scammer's website or email address.


It’s not hard to create a spoof number with caller a ID with any name on it you like. There are apps for it. You got scammed, it wasn’t Uber. Call a lawyer or the police. They’ll tell you the same thing. It’s over.


----------



## N93119 (7 mo ago)

Sorry you feel like everyone is making fun of you, but you have to understand we have all heard your story so many times it’s the same as if you had said you had helped a Nigerian Prince get his money out of the country. 🤓


----------



## cmplaywright (Apr 2, 2018)

Something similar happened to me driving for Uber. It played out almost the same way. But instead of being asked to log on to a website he asked me to give my password to him to verify my identity. I said, “ if Uber wants to verify my identity how about I just call customer support directly and give it to them.” He responded, “well **** you then.” I couldn’t believe it. Up until that point I had no idea what was going on. I was in a rush, trying to make money and just wasn’t thinking clearly. So I get it. Sorry you got robbed. Now you know.


----------



## shanefitz74 (Feb 27, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Yeah its a scam don't ever give your information to anyone over the phone... Nobody from Uber will ever call you on the phone they only do email... These scams have been going on for a while I've was a victim about 4 years ago of same type of thing... But I also feel it's an inside job that's it's somebody with knowledge of Ubers system... First of Uber itself is nothing more than a scam to begin with... Uber started as a multimarketing pyramid scheme that broke every law pertaining to vehicles for hire and paid off politicians and millions in lawsuits... A 20 million dollar lawsuit to a 100 billion dollar company that has no real assets or overhead it pocket change especially when its investor money... The best way to make money with Uber is to sue them...


----------



## DroneFlyer (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Mind you, I went through my call log and called back both numbers I received from support, and was able to confirm that both phone calls were in fact from UBER SUPPORT…. Does anyone else feel that this was INTERNAL fraud???


No, it wasn’t internal. They called you via the app once the order was placed. It’ll appear on your phone as an official Uber call. But it’s not really.

Your scenario is almost IDENTICAL to what happened to me last summer. The only big difference is that I was driving Uber and the caller claimed I hadn’t shown up to get the passenger.

They went back and forth saying they wanted to give me $100 for my trouble and wanted my log in and verification code etc etc etc.

Yeah, no. I’m not giving you a single piece of information. I had nearly $700 awaiting transfer. Thank goodness they didn’t get it.

Uber could easily fix this by clearly distinguishing via Caller ID that incoming calls are coming from the passenger/customer and NOT Uber itself.

Sorry you had this experience. Scammers are smooth and savvy. They obviously have some level of success.


----------



## Trudy (12 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Exact same thing happened to me except with Taco Bell. Even support saying the couldn't find evidence that my account had been compromised, which is BS. DON'T GIVE UP.

And I am careful. They took me by surprise. They sound very legit and are very organized.

Contact UBER support via help THROUGH THE APP. CALL, NOT CHAT. Keep trying until you get someone who knows what they are doing. After several tries, and letting them know this is a huge flaw in their system, I finally got my money back, less the .50 transfer fee.

Don't give up. Good luck.


furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Exact same thing happened to me except with Taco Bell. Even support saying the couldn't find evidence that my account had been compromised, which is BS. DON'T GIVE UP.

And I am careful. They took me by surprise. They sound very legit and are very organized.

Contact UBER support via help THROUGH THE APP. CALL, NOT CHAT. Keep trying until you get someone who knows what they are doing. After several tries, and letting them know this is a huge flaw in their system, I finally got my money back, less the .50 transfer fee.

Don't give up. Good luck.


----------



## Bostontaxi (Mar 29, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bostontaxi (Mar 29, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


No money in Uber anymore your wasting your time they are robing all drivers from their earnings and they pull funny stuff like this all the time and if you keep complaining you will be deleted! also just a little fun fact for all you Uber drivers, soon you all will be deleted! self driving car is coming very soon and all of you will be obsolete so keep up the great work keep working for nothing because you all do it for the experience and not the money.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Sorry this happened to you. Not fun when one gets robbed like this. Thanks for sharing. Will keep this in mind for future interactions with Uber related calls.


----------



## quesie (Jul 7, 2016)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


You got scammed. Hint: uber support would NEVER call you. They'd just email you AFTER deactivating you. Then make you go through the rigamarole of getting reinstated.


----------



## Gigboy23 (Dec 11, 2018)

A few years ago at 2:30 in the morning on a Sunday, end of the week, very tired, on my way to pick up somebody. Oddly enough passenger name was “Uber support“ long story short they had me cancel the trip after they called me suspected account fraud, had me change my password being late and tired, do you know the email that says never share this password question? I shared my password. They even told me what pin to enter so they knew what the pin was. Long story short I was probably 15 seconds from being scammed. It’s finally all clicked that I was being scammed. There came a point where I can no longer log into my account in the driver app. I was quick enough to get over to my passenger app and get logged in, and change all my payment information. 
I also believed it was Uber support, but obviously it was not. And I consider myself a pretty sharp tool. Well, at least a tool .


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

I feel sorry for you YOU JUST GOT ROBBED by a con.
most drivers regardless if you are doing a passenger or delivery there are out there criminals boiling new ways on how to steal your hard earn money doing calls or stuff like that.
there are PLENTY of YouTube videos and Tiiktok videos warning you about this kind of low life scums criminals.
unfortunately there is nothing you can do and your hard earn money is in someone else pocket.
KEEP IN MIND NONE of this apps representative are going to call you telling you to cancel or stuff like that much less asking you to verify your identity. You felt in to their trap and gave away your money but also your credentials info.
when ever in doubt you hang up and call from your app driver support and YOU verify and will find out someone is trying to steal your money.. NOW the next thing you are going to have to do is change your credentials 
password & User if allowed) and call your app and hope they might reimburse your money, I highly doubt they will but give it a chance who never knows. another thing you should do to minimize looses CASH OUT DAILY.
Use their free debit card and if in case something like this ever happens again the crooks will steal very little money
from you.


----------



## quesie (Jul 7, 2016)

Gigboy23 said:


> A few years ago at 2:30 in the morning on a Sunday, end of the week, very tired, on my way to pick up somebody. Oddly enough passenger name was “Uber support“ long story short they had me cancel the trip after they called me suspected account fraud, had me change my password being late and tired, do you know the email that says never share this password question? I shared my password. They even told me what pin to enter so they knew what the pin was. Long story short I was probably 15 seconds from being scammed. It’s finally all clicked that I was being scammed. There came a point where I can no longer log into my account in the driver app. I was quick enough to get over to my passenger app and get logged in, and change all my payment information.
> I also believed it was Uber support, but obviously it was not. And I consider myself a pretty sharp tool. Well, at least a tool .


I think they tried to do this to me several years back, but I remembered all the posts. So instead of doing anything they said, I continued to the pickup point waited the 5 minutes and made them get charged the cancel fee.


----------



## DroneFlyer (7 mo ago)

Almost EXACTLY like my experience.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Question: 

is it only your Uber money that’s missing or are you missing money from your account too?

if your missing money from your card account you can contact the bank they will investigate.

you should also be able to see where the money went if I’m not mistaken. Let uber know your account was compromised and go from there.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Even if I was convinced the call was from Uber, I still wouldn't tell them anything. They're bigger scammers than the scammer who stole from you.

I don't give _*or confirm*_ any of my information to anyone unless I initiated the contact. Period. I don't even give my wife any information. She's the third biggest scammer I know behind Uber and Lyft.


----------



## IDOPKGS (Jan 2, 2016)

Guy changes his name on Uber App to UBER SUPPORT. He calls you back from Flint, MI world Headquarters for Uber since the move from San Francisco (A clue the water is not good) Asks you to cancel the order, asks you to delete and Wants your real Phone number and Picture. Basically he's got all your Uber information if he has the driver app to set up your account and transfer any money you made to his account. Try calling the caller ID he called you from......

FYI like the IRS, no one calls you from UBER. Your money is gone, Uber is not responsible because you gave the info.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


Uber Support/Tech/... will never call you.
The customer can make his name "Uber Support" and the customer will know what they ordered.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


I fell for this scam myself way back in the day with Postmates.. Luckily it didn't work for them to get my $ as I kept talking to the guy and going in circles and they finally gave up on me & didn't get my $, but I did fall for it. But also, what tripped them up was I was in the middle of a streak where I needed to do like 6 orders in 3 hours to get a bonus and I kept telling them I still wanted the bonus for the delivery. So they told me to pick up the order of just 1 taco from taco bell and still drive it to the delivery spot, but not deliver it and that I could keep it or toss it out. that way it still would count as a delivery to my streak. Scams like this are always 1 small cheap item. I think they where too high to take out my $ as they could of, but got all confused with me still wanting my bonus.
Well, After I learned about the scam and changed my passwords again, I got this scam a few more times and leaned to use it to still get my bonus streak. I would drive by taco bell without even stopping and click Picked Up, them drive to drop off spot and click Delivered and get my pay & bonus. I did this like 3x and got all the bonuses every time!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I think this thread needs a reboot.
Uber called? Good luck! Just try getting Uber in the phone. They’re only doing texting through the app these days.
Impersonating driver support is s a classic scam. Caller ID is worthless. If a customer calls you through the app, you will see an Uber number — but they’re only a scammer with an Uber account.
The caller had you pressing buttons in your phone? Think that through. Uber doesn’t need your help to pay you. Period.
Uber gave you money for your trouble? Heck, they don’t even give you cancellation fees half the time.

When in doubt, ask them to answer a question that’s not in your profile. Like, say, where did you pick up your previous trip?
Sure, it hurts to be played for a fool. Consider it tuition in life.

NOW: Quickly resecure your bank and Uber accounts. You’ve left the door open for them to continue to steal from you.


----------



## Gojo Urameshi (7 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. Uber support never calls you…


They do, but not often. They will call on behalf of the customer is the customer asks for an update on when they are getting the food of if someone claims that you scanned them.


----------



## HTXDriver713 (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


I'm usually not compelled to answer these sort of things as I mostly just read and move on. That was some condescending horseshit. Do you have an honest question and should get honest answers. People are just dicks including Uber drivers


----------



## HTXDriver713 (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


----------



## Evaunit01berserk (May 28, 2015)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!



Wow, you are seriously doubling down on how much of an idiot you are. 

Prime uber fodder right here.


----------



## Chris Mangione (Jan 5, 2017)

That happened to me once 4 to 5 years ago. But it was 1200.00 I drove straight to ubers office and they refunded me. But for the record. Now that I look back, yeah I fell for it. But Uber now has 2 step verification and many other security measures in place. Just enable them. And remember Uber will never call you. Hope you get your money back


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Rule number one... never believe that you're getting actual phone call from Uber support it doesn't happen. Everything is through text and never ever ever change your payment method or your account in any way. Learn a lesson.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Reading this thread, and the 5,000 other ones here just like this one, I wonder if anyone has ever been scammed twice. I'd like to think "no", but I have a feeling there have been *many* scammed twice.


----------



## Kiwidriver (Jul 24, 2017)

Rampage said:


> Dude, you are a sucker. Sorry but you got robbed.


That was really helpful. This driver is asking for help and all you can do is call them a "sucker."


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...



HACKERS - - - - - LIKE DRUG DEALERS. 

AIRPORT HACK FOR THREE YEARS OR MORE -->

A RIDER ORDERS A RIDE, AS YOU GET CLOSE TO THE RIDER YOU GET A CALL - "HI THIS IS UBER SUPPORT AND WE ARE JUST TESTING THAT YOU ARE DOING YOUR JOB AS YOU ARE CLOSE TO GETTING YOUR BONUS..." SOMETHING IN THAT ORDER, THEY THEN TELL YOU TO GIVE YOUR INFO TO MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR BONUS. they Tell you to cancel the ride. .... the guy in that car where if you were smart you could have shot him in the leg, I got him arrested. 

DO NOT EVER GIVE YOUR CARD NUMBER OUT, INCLUDING TO YOUR BOSS.


----------



## Foooober (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


They had enough info because you were the driver delivering their food. That code you gave them was enough for them to hack your account. Without even sharing personsal info. All they needed was your phone number and the code it txts u to log in.

you claim he instructed you to do things you don’t recall I bet it was that. “I’m going to txt u a code please confim the code” something along those lines. Once you give them that code you’re done! Your phone number and that code is all they need to log into your account.

Things like this happen all the time don’t let it happen again. Uber is not gonna “MOCK” rides or deliveries! We are not Employees we are small businesses stop wasting your time! If it sounds too good to be true it is.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

No way this is real, this is a troll...
No one is this dumb to fall for something so stupid. Quit waisting everyone's time. If you're board, go find a hobby.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

Kiwidriver said:


> That was really helpful. This driver is asking for help and all you can do is call them a "sucker."


He also keeps denying that it wasn’t an “inside job”. Tough love is needed here, snowflake.


----------



## Bennyc (Mar 2, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...





furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Come on Dude, after reading the first line it was a obvious that it was all a scam. Sorry Pal but best thing to do is to move and learn from your mistake. never share you info and uber account over the phone with anyone.


----------



## Driver629 (Jul 1, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mnorton150 (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes never give info to anyone. I dont care if its Uber CEO


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

WTF!? This thread has a record number of me too's. Never seen so many. The OP is long gone, and I don't blame him.

Oh, WTF, here's my me too.... Please Help!! Someone tried to "hack" my Uber...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> I once received a order paid pretty good going to a kind of two-three star hotel by the beach (basically smells like weed and ashtray inside). As I was looking at what they ordered (I always do prior to pick up) it was two meatballs . Red flag! As I'm about to cancel a call from "Uber Support" comes in, I ignored the call and canceled the order.


What kind of red flag, tip baiting or something more serious like robbery?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What kind of red flag, tip baiting or something more serious like robbery?


Just a red flag in general could've been all of the above or nothing at all. I just roll with my gut. It just didn't make sense.


----------



## jeffreyrfike (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Old scam. Check this forum and others such as reddit/Facebook (local groups). I've been driving almost 7 years and this was going on before I started.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uber-cville said:


> I never get scammed because I never answer my phone. There is nothing about rideshare or food delivery that requires receiving calls, if the passengers are not at the point then I cancel and get a fee. If I need to get a gate code then I msg the customer. I never answer anything incoming, I check my voicemail at the end of the day in case there is legit business I need to be aware of. But, I was an IT engineer with a focus on security, and I am extremely skeptical.


Last week there was an Eats driver who was fortunate he answered a call from an angry and apparently mentally unbalanced customer complaining about how long it was taking. The behavior of the customer caused the driver to cancel.

Had the driver ignored the call he could have ended up in a potentially dangerous situation when he arrived at the dropoff.


----------



## stimps90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Crikey why would you do anything with this shit sham company. Please look after yourselves. Quit uber.


----------



## uber-cville (Jan 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Last week there was an Eats driver who was fortunate he answered a call from an angry and apparently mentally unbalanced customer complaining about how long it was taking. The behavior of the customer caused the driver to cancel.
> 
> Had the driver ignored the call he could have ended up in a potentially dangerous situation when he arrived at the dropoff.


Did the driver get to eat the food?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uber-cville said:


> Did the driver get to eat the food?


The driver was @sumidaj, so you'd have to ask him.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The driver was @sumidaj, so you'd have to ask him.





uber-cville said:


> Did the driver get to eat the food?



yup, that was me! I called support and we determined basically it was not a safe / a good delivery to complete.... support said to dispose of it in the best way i saw fit or best convenience or soemthing.. I swear they said best way I saw fit honestly......... .I gave it to someone who could have used it more than I could..... . as I saw that was the best way to dispose of it. Was quite a bit of food. But it also had bad juju at that point lol

Im not really into below average quality ramen myself (plus dieting) but when someone is hungry, they can appreciate it more than I could have. 


the details are here below but the food was perfectly good / very hot as i literally just got it and the customer was, I'm guessing, super impatient and called then went off on me in a weird / creepy way..... as I was literally delivering his food.....


I stil lthink he was drunk or something..... but I keep his name on my dashboard and check the names of all orders to make sure its not him.... 


"Im going to talk to your supervisor" | Page 2 | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


----------



## Larry Smith Pam (Jun 2, 2016)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


No, it wasn’t internal fraud. They can only contact you while you are on the app. I had the same thing happen except I would not give them any information. They said that I would be deactivated if I didn’t. I told them to deactivate me but I was not going to give them personal information or call a third party number outside Uber. Sorry but you fell for a scam.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> I keep his name on my dashboard and check the names of all orders to make sure its not him....
> 
> 
> "Im going to talk to your supervisor" | Page 2 | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


I keep a list of Uber tip-baiters to make sure they never get service from me again. My list paid dividends a couple of weeks ago on a Doordash order I accepted. The asswipe tip-baited me a week earlier on Eats. I waited as long as I could before I unassigned his order.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I keep a list of Uber tip-baiters to make sure they never get service from me again. My list paid dividends a couple of weeks ago on a Doordash order I accepted. The asswipe tip-baited me a week earlier on Eats. I waited as long as I could before I unassigned his order.



That's a good list to keep too... I haven't had any tip baiters yet, but I'm gonna remember this! I guess its time to start a "no deliver" list. 
I determined there is one lady who gives me a thumbs down every time I deliver her taco bell just because (I think) cause im wearing a mask ... I remember her name and her area, so maybe I'll put her on the list as well. It's been a while since i've had to deliver to her, but i'll just add her anyway lol 


I think some of these people think we forget who they are...... I remember all my 4,097 deliveries!!!!!!

.....from that crazy ramen guy, taco bell lady, no cheese lady, extra salsa guy, lives at the top of the hill dude, guy who was on a military base that needed secret access, that girl with the "beware of dog sign" that had the cutest puppy, guy who was in his underwear, lady who was only in a bra, and the regular dude who was just nice.... 


.........I just don;t remember the names or orders haha


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

OP Ii think support will only contact you if you contact them... otherwise you'd get notices through the app... or get shut down and youd have to contact them....and I don't think they'd create some convoluted test for any driver.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Most of the people here are going to be Uber supporters or Uber shells or I just gonna give you a bunch of smart ass comments this is the wrong place to be if you’re trying to get advice. Why don’t you go to YouTube and maybe send a message to like the Uber professor or things like that the idiots here that are drivers are mathematically challenged.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This is kinda new though
> The have lowered themselves to complex
> scams to rob eats drivers now even?


By "they," do you mean Uber's employees/contractors that are pulling scams on drivers? At least, it seems that way, whether they are current/former Uber workers...


----------



## TheeO (Jun 15, 2020)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Sorry this happened to you. I’ve had those kind of attempts, but I’d never give out info to anyone that contacts me first. Change your password of course and keep trying I’m with support (although they are mostly useless.)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You guys keep giving the OP advice and he hasn't even visited this website since Tuesday. He's probably not coming back.


----------



## Sasisusan333 (8 mo ago)

Sorry to to hear this. Yeah it was a scam. Uber would never ask for personal banking information. They will at times ask for a picture shot that is prompted before you log on. Never Never give your bank information over the phone. Good Luck


----------



## Ebo (Nov 30, 2017)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...





Nats121 said:


> Just to be clear you're saying you didn't give the callers ANY info whatsoever? It's possible you were tricked into leaving the app and typing your info into the scammer's website or email address.


Rule #1 Uber never contacts its drivers by phone! Live by that you'll be ok!


----------



## Frank-Martin (Nov 30, 2019)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you got scammed actually robbed. If they only know how hard you worked for your money. The person who scammed you was the McDonalds order they had you cancel. Customers can contact their drivers through the app. It comes via VOIP and you don't see their real number and they don't see yours. The were able to call you via the app and were able to identify your first name and current order information. This is the original lie, you believed them because they already told you "The customer name, address, order information and even your first name"

After you believed them and their phony story about identity check. They must also have you confirm your identify after that and you gave them your full name, actual phone number and probably even email. They called you later and here is where it gets interesting, I believe they sent you through text message a remote access app for your phone and after you were able to login and go to change payment information (which does require you to take a picture) after that "to finish up" they entered their new credit card. And cashed out. BAM!

It was cold, clean and calculated. You logged on to the app, you changed payment information, there is no trace of them doing that, it was you, but they could remote access your phone. It's why Uber says they found nothing and all you have is a cancelled order and a Big mac meal.

I'm really sorry, you were scammed on this one bro!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

actsholy said:


> Most of the people here are going to be Uber supporters or Uber shells or I just gonna give you a bunch of smart ass comments this is the wrong place to be if you’re trying to get advice. Why don’t you go to YouTube and maybe send a message to like the Uber professor or things like that the idiots here that are drivers are mathematically challenged.


While I agree with your commentary on most posters on this board, it doesn't apply to all. Put on your critical thinking cap when you read - there are a handful of posters on here with sound advice. You just have to sift through tons of crap to find the nuggets. Also, Rideshare Professor? That guy is nuts. If he had his way he would destroy the business, which would suck for those of us who found a niche and actually make money at this. Like actual profit. That's the trick - take note all drivers - you have to find a niche. Otherwise you aren't making squat.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

furlowc said:


> BARE with me as I explain...


I'm not sure what this weird corporate protest is but with the A/C not working well in my apartment I happen to be coincidentally on board.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


YOU may not call yourself a suckered, however, you DID get scammed, by an external person NOT Uber fraud! Yes, it sounded legit, likely because the caller USED to work with Uber, but the call was NOT originated from an actual Uber rep.
I got scammed out of $400 on an event night in Orlando, FL. I realized my error within moments of hanging up and called Uber immediately after changing my password. I also filed a police report. With the police report number Uber then restored my money and now could take legal action against the scammer. I also did my own sleuthing and discovered the scammer had used the phone number of a dead friend, the dead friend's email Addy and the dead friend's name! I contacted over 3 dozen of the "scammer's" Facebook friends and that was how I discovered that the scum was using a dead friend's info. I never heard back from Uber or the police about the outcome so I can o ly hope they caught him. The take away is this:
NEVER EVER EVER GIVE OUT YOUR ACCOUNT INFO AND NEVER EVER SPEAK OR TEXT ANYONE OUTSIDE OF THE UBER APP! If a legitimate customer wants to contact you, they can call or text via the app! Also, go to your voice mail for your phone and turn off the number identifier!
Sorry you went through this. You are not alone. Carry on with more awareness of the creeps that steal!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> How did you verify them?


----------



## ReneeMcK (Aug 26, 2021)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


Uber right hand doesn’t know what the left hand is doing. Every person you talk to says something different from the other. Nothing new.


----------



## danithomme (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


I don't think it was internal fraud. Who knows where the fraud came from. Don't beat yourself up. You live and learn. I had my identity stolen recently so I feel you. I know you work hard but $213 isn't that much money to lose. I saw a guy on the news the other day who lost 700k in a crypto scam. Some of the comments are mean and unsympathetic. It happens but it won't happen again.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Frank-Martin said:


> I'm sorry you got scammed actually robbed. If they only know how hard you worked for your money. The person who scammed you was the McDonalds order they had you cancel. Customers can contact their drivers through the app. It comes via VOIP and you don't see their real number and they don't see yours. The were able to call you via the app and were able to identify your first name and current order information. This is the original lie, you believed them because they already told you "The customer name, address, order information and even your first name"
> 
> After you believed them and their phony story about identity check. They must also have you confirm your identify after that and you gave them your full name, actual phone number and probably even email. They called you later and here is where it gets interesting, I believe they sent you through text message a remote access app for your phone and after you were able to login and go to change payment information (which does require you to take a picture) after that "to finish up" they entered their new credit card. And cashed out. BAM!
> 
> ...


Anyone who continues to drive for rideshare companies is already scammed by them so these opportunistic scammers already know you’re an easy mark; anyone here who believes they somehow found their angle on this system is sadly mistaken. Back in 2015 this was a very good way to make a living, it was worth it to have a vehicle customers found impressive because you were earning close to 2k a week, some drivers more.

I had the unpleasant experience of having to revisit my foolish years driving for U/L, thanks to my negligence paying my taxes on the slave labor wages I made 2018 and my pile of receipts and logging in to the driver account I used was sad indeed: hours and hours on the road, killing my vehicle for unappreciative idiots: parents with babies and no car seats, parents allowing minors to ride with their app, even had a seven year old boy show up at a pickup with no parent in sight. I made an art form getting paid from these idiots and not providing service that endangers ME and them.

All this for slave wages, less than minimum wages. **** Uber, **** Lyft, get a job at McDonalds and you’re way ahead of this scam game; run as fast as you can.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

"Got a call from Uber Support". Didn't need to read on.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


Sorry you learned the hard way. I hope you learned a few things. FIRST: Uber and Lyft support are not supportive. Second: If someone calls or texts, and says they need to verify information, don't do it. tell them you will call them back. Don't call them back. Call the institution, yourself (Uber in this case), and ask if there is a problem with your account. If you get a text saying saying you need to click on a link, because your bank account has been locked, DONT!. Call the bank, yourself, from the number on the back of your card, and ask if there is a problem. When the say "No,", delete the text.

Don't Uber Eats. It's not worth the pay or aggravation.

We live and learn.. ,.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Assuming the OP is correct about the call being from Uber (and that's a big assumption) that would indicate phone spoofing, and throw in the code stuff and this becomes much more sophisticated than the scam call I received four years ago.


No, I had this attempted fraud done on me twice by the same scammer. The first time I hung up, the second I told them to get a real job (well isn't that the pot calling the kettle black lol). It's the same scam.

These scammers call through the customer line, which is indication #1 because it says "call from your passenger" in the voice prompt.

They MUST have a database leak with everyone's email and license plate. So they get matched with a driver, they just query the plate and email.

The second time, it was literally the same shithead that called me the week before. After telling that bum off I went ahead and started the trip and drove downtown before ending it.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

ok we all know OP is an idiot who fell for the easiest scam in the book...

but ISNT THIS SUPER EASY TO TRACK? THE MONEY WENT SOMEWHERE, AND Uber has a record of how it was cashed whether to an Uber Debit card or a Bank account. Easy to ****ing prosecute if you ask me. call your local PD and talk to an investigator. 

this scam seems entirely stupid from a "not getting caught" perspective.


----------



## Trudy (12 mo ago)

waznboi03 said:


> ok we all know OP is an idiot who fell for the easiest scam in the book...
> 
> but ISNT THIS SUPER EASY TO TRACK? THE MONEY WENT SOMEWHERE, AND Uber has a record of how it was cashed whether to an Uber Debit card or a Bank account. Easy to ****ing prosecute if you ask me. call your local PD and talk to an investigator.
> 
> this scam seems entirely stupid from a "not getting caught" perspective.


One - he is not an idiot. He was scammed. It happens. Two - the police will most likely DO NOTHING ABOUT IT


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Trudy said:


> One - he is not an idiot. He was scammed. It happens. Two - the police will most likely DO NOTHING ABOUT IT


nope hes an idiot. that's HOW he fell for said scam. lol. people who get scammed by something so blatantly obvious are idiots. 99% sure this guy has given his bank info over the phone because of his cars extended warranty that he doesn't know he never had. The POLICE WILL do something. You have all the ammo necessary to file a report and make a case. this is an actual case of fraud and can be considered identity theft.

dont STAY an idiot, OP, do something about it so you can at least get some justice. you probably wont ever get your money back as that requires the scammer to actually have funds to pay you back upon catching him (he'll probably be broke, as criminals that do this shit usually dont have money). 

if someone breaks into your house, steals your money, and you have the means to identify him because he dropped his wallet with his ID, you're telling me you wouldn't go to the cops and file a report? Dont listen to Trudy because he's even more of a dummy than you are. bad advice for sure and someone who just takes it for a living.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

waznboi03 said:


> ok we all know OP is an idiot who fell for the easiest scam in the book...
> 
> but ISNT THIS SUPER EASY TO TRACK? THE MONEY WENT SOMEWHERE, AND Uber has a record of how it was cashed whether to an Uber Debit card or a Bank account. Easy to ****ing prosecute if you ask me. call your local PD and talk to an investigator.
> 
> this scam seems entirely stupid from a "not getting caught" perspective.


 The Police here can't be bothered to investigate real crime. What makes you think they care about a phone scammer?


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Cossio said:


> The Police here can't be bothered to investigate real crime. What makes you think they care about a phone scammer?


if you think that,, ur part of the problem. this is a phone scammer with a huge paper trail. bank account or uber card leading directly to the perp.


----------



## jselwyn_3071 (7 mo ago)

sumidaj said:


> That's a good list to keep too... I haven't had any tip baiters yet, but I'm gonna remember this! I guess its time to start a "no deliver" list.
> I determined there is one lady who gives me a thumbs down every time I deliver her taco bell just because (I think) cause im wearing a mask ... I remember her name and her area, so maybe I'll put her on the list as well. It's been a while since i've had to deliver to her, but i'll just add her anyway lol
> 
> 
> ...


Uber ****** . . . you and some others on here are not worthy of a tip, nor being given the op to make even one more delivery; or give a ride. Not very smart, either, as you're about to find out that Uber Trolls live in these walls . . .


----------



## david logan (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you. I hope Uber was able to do something to help with this.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

waznboi03 said:


> if you think that,, ur part of the problem. this is a phone scammer with a huge paper trail. bank account or uber card leading directly to the perp.


No I'm not ******.

We told you the Police usually do not investigate these crimes. That is a FACT.

It is irrelevant if the Police have their ****ing name and address. I've been through this before where I tracked the Nigerian scammer who tried to get into my bank account to New York, his name and email, and jack shit was done.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

furlowc said:


> Does anyone else feel that this was INTERNAL fraud???


Feelings have nothing to do with this, lol. 

Anyway, no - you handed your Uber earnings over to an EXTERNAL scammer on a silver platter!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

furlowc said:


> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****.


I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They were good, sounds like they were very skilled at what they did. But the fact of the matter is that you responded to "the voice of authority" without questioning it.


There are lot of social experiments that have been carried out on the phenomenon of social compliance, i.e. how easy people are to manipulate if they think that one is some kind of official or in some kind of authority, even though such an opinion is unwarranted.


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Cossio said:


> No I'm not ****.
> 
> We told you the Police usually do not investigate these crimes. That is a FACT.
> 
> It is irrelevant if the Police have their ****ing name and address. I've been through this before where I tracked the Nigerian scammer who tried to get into my bank account to New York, his name and email, and jack shit was done.


probably because YOU never followed up and just assumed they wouldn't do anything. theres also a lot of variables here... this is a NIGERIAN SCAMMER clearly they're typically run from overseas. Even if you had an address and a name, they're probably fake. this Uber eats scam could have easily been done from any random joe blow who CAN be tracked and prosecuted if the OP ACTUALLY does something about it instead of crying. obviously if the scammer is good at hiding his tracks; i.e. fake uber account, fake prepaid phone number, prepaid Visa for the load out, then you'll probably be SOL but u might as well try.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

waznboi03 said:


> probably because YOU never followed up and just assumed they wouldn't do anything. theres also a lot of variables here... this is a NIGERIAN SCAMMER clearly they're typically run from overseas. Even if you had an address and a name, they're probably fake. this Uber eats scam could have easily been done from any random joe blow who CAN be tracked and prosecuted if the OP ACTUALLY does something about it instead of crying. obviously if the scammer is good at hiding his tracks; i.e. fake uber account, fake prepaid phone number, prepaid Visa for the load out, then you'll probably be SOL but u might as well try.


You are a ****tard with no concept of what goes on in the real world.

I was told up front they would do NOTHING. I was told this before when I had my phone stolen in front of me and tracked the thieves down to the Boost Mobile Store via GPS.

The cop told me to make a police report, because she was on lunch.

They don't give a shit. They do jack squat.

Educate yourself;


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/8jx81l


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Cossio said:


> You are a ****tard with no concept of what goes on in the real world.
> 
> I was told up front they would do NOTHING. I was told this before when I had my phone stolen in front of me and tracked the thieves down to the Boost Mobile Store via GPS.
> 
> ...


lol you are hilarious. if the police literally are admitting to doing nothing, you should do something about it and file a complaint up the food chain like perhaps the chief of police. i had no idea you were as incompetent as the police force in your area. LOL. Calling me ******ed? as if thats going to change the fact that you have such a negative perception of cops and that one lazy cop or one lazy precinct means justice never gets served.

wake up bro stop smoking crack and being useless flesh sack.

to OP: Once again, ignore useless posts about people and their failures and their beliefs that cops dont do anything; its your responsibility to follow up with the police and make sure they're staying on top of things. theres a million cases a day, so is it really the polices fault that your report gets lost in the mountain of paperwork?


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

waznboi03 said:


> lol you are hilarious. if the police literally are admitting to doing nothing, you should do something about it and file a complaint up the food chain like perhaps the chief of police. i had no idea you were as incompetent as the police force in your area. LOL. Calling me ******ed? as if thats going to change the fact that you have such a negative perception of cops and that one lazy cop or one lazy precinct means justice never gets served.
> 
> wake up bro stop smoking crack and being useless flesh sack.
> 
> to OP: Once again, ignore useless posts about people and their failures and their beliefs that cops dont do anything; its your responsibility to follow up with the police and make sure they're staying on top of things. theres a million cases a day, so is it really the polices fault that your report gets lost in the mountain of paperwork?


I generally back cops. There's a few reasons why they do not investigate this shit, number one they don't have the resources, two they are often prevented from doing so by politics and/or jurisdictional issues.

You are a ******. Reason being you think I am attacking Police, I am just stating a fact. And that fact is they do shit about phone scammers, or petty thefts.

And I did "follow-up" with my local cops and the NYC police.

Grow up.


----------



## Homedepot (11 mo ago)

Yah the scammer requested to speak with the driver so on the drivers screen it will always mask the customer number and will show uber support number. I feel like the part you mentioned "you don't remember" is when the scam occurred but you're either intentionally leaving it out to not look like an idiot or you sincerely forgot due to the steps the scammer iniated. Either way lesson learned, we're not all perfect.


----------



## Patrick Downey (Aug 18, 2017)

Just so you know scammers of any sort can use sophiscated hack ware and the like to call you from your bank, uber support number and it will come up as that if its saved in your contacks or even if its not. Always get some detail like why they are calling and who they represent then call back a num ber you know is your banks, or ubers through the app for support, etc, (not the one on your log, by clicking it) and find out if there is a reason they would call.


----------



## Dwayne B (Aug 10, 2018)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


They made the order to take u off your guard


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

waznboi03 said:


> nope hes an idiot. that's HOW he fell for said scam. lol. people who get scammed by something so blatantly obvious are idiots. 99% sure this guy has given his bank info over the phone because of his cars extended warranty that he doesn't know he never had. The POLICE WILL do something. You have all the ammo necessary to file a report and make a case. this is an actual case of fraud and can be considered identity theft.
> 
> dont STAY an idiot, OP, do something about it so you can at least get some justice. you probably wont ever get your money back as that requires the scammer to actually have funds to pay you back upon catching him (he'll probably be broke, as criminals that do this shit usually dont have money).
> 
> if someone breaks into your house, steals your money, and you have the means to identify him because he dropped his wallet with his ID, you're telling me you wouldn't go to the cops and file a report? Dont listen to Trudy because he's even more of a dummy than you are. bad advice for sure and someone who just takes it for a living.


No . He is not an idiot. People who think they know everything, and call other people idiots, are idiots... and they have a short penis.


----------



## KTG (Nov 17, 2015)

Im sorry that happened to you. Being new and not knowing are tough. 
Don't listen to these assholes. By the responses just a bunch of jaded jerks. 
Good luck!


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

Magic Dancer said:


> No . He is not an idiot. People who think they know everything, and call other people idiots, are idiots... and they have a short penis.


good thing I dont know everything and am not an idiot. also my PP is quite large.

hes an idiot. not necessarily because he fell for such a stupid scam.. but because he made a post about it called UBER FRAUD on these forums where MILLIONS OF THIS EXACT SCAM have already been posted and discussed. if he took 5 seconds to look, he'd have saved himself from looking like a complete tool.

but instead of going back and forth regarding OPs idiocy or not, how about you guys stop going off topic and HELP HIM by pointing him in the right direction to his local Police department and get started on an investigation.

with some luck he will get his justice


----------



## indytd2 (Jun 15, 2021)

waznboi03 said:


> ok we all know OP is an idiot who fell for the easiest scam in the book...
> 
> but ISNT THIS SUPER EASY TO TRACK? THE MONEY WENT SOMEWHERE, AND Uber has a record of how it was cashed whether to an Uber Debit card or a Bank account. Easy to ****ing prosecute if you ask me. call your local PD and talk to an investigator.
> 
> this scam seems entirely stupid from a "not getting caught" perspective.


I don't know when it will happen but there is some legislation being written by Congress to punish those who allow these kind of deceptive practices on their platforms. They will need to find some way to get the scammers off of their websites or they will be fined/arrested/shut down.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

After reading a good majority of the remarks. Im going to call bull$hit on this post. Unless something has changed you cannot do a instant cash out to any debit card that doesn't match the name exactly on the uber account. If someone managed to change your ach info then tracking it would be easy if uber gave a $hit,🙄 and you would have the numbers used on your uber account page, so your tactically set up to figure this out or incur more fees in finding out whom did what. If someone setup a new account with a new debit card number under your exact name then forget about this uber thing your identity has been stolen and this is just the beginning. LOCK YOUR CREDIT !!!! NO you dont have to pay or subscribe to anything. Go to each individual reporting agency and lock it no one can do anything with your info and you can start to figure this out .Personally I think there are some critical details missing from this but in the end if this really happened how you say it did then bro its your fault lock stock n barrel. Just learn from it be thankful it was only a days pay and just move on and now you know. Hey education in this ass backwards country is not free so you just paid to make sure you never get scammed again . Welcome to the liberal years dont you just love it lmaooooo...


----------



## Pprchsr (Sep 2, 2017)

Cossio said:


> You are a ****tard with no concept of what goes on in the real world.
> 
> I was told up front they would do NOTHING. I was told this before when I had my phone stolen in front of me and tracked the thieves down to the Boost Mobile Store via GPS.
> 
> ...


 As with most generalized comments, the real answer is “it depends.” I am drafting up a grand jury subpoena for a local jurisdiction right now that is seeking the IP info for a case like this. Doesn’t mean it will get prosecuted and definitely doesn’t mean the money will ever be seen again, but these types of crimes DO get investigated. Just because you don’t see what happens on the other end doesn’t necessarily mean nothing is getting done. The jurisdiction, number of detectives, their work load, the felony review attorneys workloads and the response time from the company make a difference.
(I gave up driving during the past two years and got another job that happens to show me the work that goes into these)


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Im pretty sure you guys can call support later and have the bad customers Blacklisted from you receiving any future order requests from them. I drive people not food and my blacklist is hundreds deep


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

SassyDriver said:


> YOU may not call yourself a suckered, however, you DID get scammed, by an external person NOT Uber fraud! Yes, it sounded legit, likely because the caller USED to work with Uber, but the call was NOT originated from an actual Uber rep.
> I got scammed out of $400 on an event night in Orlando, FL. I realized my error within moments of hanging up and called Uber immediately after changing my password. I also filed a police report. With the police report number Uber then restored my money and now could take legal action against the scammer. I also did my own sleuthing and discovered the scammer had used the phone number of a dead friend, the dead friend's email Addy and the dead friend's name! I contacted over 3 dozen of the "scammer's" Facebook friends and that was how I discovered that the scum was using a dead friend's info. I never heard back from Uber or the police about the outcome so I can o ly hope they caught him. The take away is this:
> NEVER EVER EVER GIVE OUT YOUR ACCOUNT INFO AND NEVER EVER SPEAK OR TEXT ANYONE OUTSIDE OF THE UBER APP! If a legitimate customer wants to contact you, they can call or text via the app! Also, go to your voice mail for your phone and turn off the number identifier!
> Sorry you went through this. You are not alone. Carry on with more awareness of the creeps that steal!


Its a scam, like they will do around Christmas time too


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

waznboi03 said:


> nope hes an idiot. that's HOW he fell for said scam. lol. people who get scammed by something so blatantly obvious are idiots. 99% sure this guy has given his bank info over the phone because of his cars extended warranty that he doesn't know he never had. The POLICE WILL do something. You have all the ammo necessary to file a report and make a case. this is an actual case of fraud and can be considered identity theft.
> 
> dont STAY an idiot, OP, do something about it so you can at least get some justice. you probably wont ever get your money back as that requires the scammer to actually have funds to pay you back upon catching him (he'll probably be broke, as criminals that do this shit usually dont have money).
> 
> if someone breaks into your house, steals your money, and you have the means to identify him because he dropped his wallet with his ID, you're telling me you wouldn't go to the cops and file a report? Dont listen to Trudy because he's even more of a dummy than you are. bad advice for sure and someone who just takes it for a living.


I don't think name-calling helps. If anything, it may discourage someone from reporting it because they will be thought to be an "idiot".


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

StOOber said:


> Back in 2015 this was a very good way to make a living, it was worth it to have a vehicle customers found impressive because you were earning close to 2k a week, some drivers more.


You are correct. I did this gig full time from 12/14 - 09/15 and made damn good money. Then came the airport queues, the first in-first out schemes, the increased amount of take by Uber, goofy changes to the platform, "new & improved" rules, terms, and conditions.

I am glad I did it back then and enjoyed the hell out of it but would not even consider it in these times of $4.60 pg gas. I am sure also that Uber/Lyft have devised other schemes to separate you from your money. ANd I don't want to hear about EV's. These are a joke.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There are lot of social experiments that have been carried out on the phenomenon of social compliance, i.e. how easy people are to manipulate if they think that one is some kind of official or in some kind of authority, even though such an opinion is unwarranted.


Look at the vaccine, mask, hand wash, social distance, shut down everything scam that was mandated on the people of the world, and look at the masses that lapped it up like a kitten does milk. The ones that perpetuated this on the population now realize that they can control the sheep at any time.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Cossio said:


> I generally back cops. There's a few reasons why they do not investigate this shit, number one they don't have the resources, two they are often prevented from doing so by politics and/or jurisdictional issues.
> 
> You are a ****. Reason being you think I am attacking Police, I am just stating a fact. And that fact is they do shit about phone scammers, or petty thefts.
> 
> ...


I always support the police. Always. There has been a full-on assault on police over the last several years. I salute each and every one of them.


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

StOOber said:


> Anyone who continues to drive for rideshare companies is already scammed by them so these opportunistic scammers already know you’re an easy mark; anyone here who believes they somehow found their angle on this system is sadly mistaken. Back in 2015 this was a very good way to make a living, it was worth it to have a vehicle customers found impressive because you were earning close to 2k a week, some drivers more.
> 
> I had the unpleasant experience of having to revisit my foolish years driving for U/L, thanks to my negligence paying my taxes on the slave labor wages I made 2018 and my pile of receipts and logging in to the driver account I used was sad indeed: hours and hours on the road, killing my vehicle for unappreciative idiots: parents with babies and no car seats, parents allowing minors to ride with their app, even had a seven year old boy show up at a pickup with no parent in sight. I made an art form getting paid from these idiots and not providing service that endangers ME and them.
> 
> All this for slave wages, less than minimum wages. *** Uber, *** Lyft, get a job at McDonalds and you’re way ahead of this scam game; run as fast as you can.


You definitely need to give less advice! Let people do what they want. "Go work at McDonald's"... you should go to therapy


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I needed to find an outlet of sort to help me figure this issue out. Maybe this has happened to some of you? BARE with me as I explain...
> 
> ...


No, it was an external scam that you fell for because you are an honest person and you don’t believe or think first that other people are dishonest.

I would pester Uber more to get to the bottom of it. “They” should return your pay to you in any case because they should have better security methods to prevent scammers from getting away with it if they’re so stupid as not able to follow the trail. I mean, gee, you got the call during the McDonald’s delivery. Whatever, I’d just hound Uber to find the crook. They’re just lazy.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

jselwyn_3071 said:


> Uber **** . . . you and some others on here are not worthy of a tip, nor being given the op to make even one more delivery; or give a ride. Not very smart, either, as you're about to find out that Uber Trolls live in these walls . . .




Is this even English??? 

There's nothing wrong with making a list of abusive customers and avoiding them. Even the lady on Support said that's a good idea.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Never answer a pax phone call. If they have something important to say, they can send a text.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Steve412 said:


> Never answer a pax phone call. If they have something important to say, they can send a text.


Excellent suggestion. I keep my phone on “don’t disturb” feature. It’s not necessary for a call - it’s in fact dangerous as you’re trying to follow a navigation screen that just disappeared from the app, cars on each side of you, traffic lights to adhere to, bicyclists and pedestrians to watch for. They can text or update location through app. AND KNOWING THIS. I still foolishly had do not disturb off minutes last year, pulled into parking lot app said they were at next to bar, when they were really across the street. For some reason unknown at the time, the parking lot was very dark that night. Someone pulled in behind me as I intended on just waiting at entrance at 10:30pm, so I pulled forward a little (and slowly thinking I would pull next to car in lot) and hit something. Then I couldn’t open my door. I had hit a cement cylinder with brown paper around it that was ironically constructed to install a new light pole and light in parking lot. No cones or anything letting me know it sat there in the dark. Of course public and private parking lots don’t take responsibility for practically setting people up in my situation. SO AGAIN - You are right!!!


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Excellent suggestion. I keep my phone on “don’t disturb” feature. It’s not necessary for a call - it’s in fact dangerous as you’re trying to follow a navigation screen that just disappeared from the app, cars on each side of you, traffic lights to adhere to, bicyclists and pedestrians to watch for. They can text or update location through app. AND KNOWING THIS. I still foolishly had do not disturb off minutes last year, pulled into parking lot app said they were at next to bar, when they were really across the street. For some reason unknown at the time, the parking lot was very dark that night. Someone pulled in behind me as I intended on just waiting at entrance at 10:30pm, so I pulled forward a little (and slowly thinking I would pull next to car in lot) and hit something. Then I couldn’t open my door. I had hit a cement cylinder with brown paper around it that was ironically constructed to install a new light pole and light in parking lot. No cones or anything letting me know it sat there in the dark. Of course public and private parking lots don’t take responsibility for practically setting people up in my situation. SO AGAIN - You are right!!!


OH AND….. they called again cuz at that point I just hung up. “Well are you coming or not”? People are sooo selfish. Riders do NOT care about you and your car. Not the slightest. In fact I bet most think we are fools for driving people around. Who hasn’t had the question: “how many people have thrown up in your car?” Really? Why would someone think I drive around letting the very drunk people in so they can throw up in my car?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Excellent suggestion. I keep my phone on “don’t disturb” feature. It’s not necessary for a call - it’s in fact dangerous as you’re trying to follow a navigation screen that just disappeared from the app, cars on each side of you, traffic lights to adhere to, bicyclists and pedestrians to watch for. They can text or update location through app. AND KNOWING THIS. I still foolishly had do not disturb off minutes last year, pulled into parking lot app said they were at next to bar, when they were really across the street. For some reason unknown at the time, the parking lot was very dark that night. Someone pulled in behind me as I intended on just waiting at entrance at 10:30pm, so I pulled forward a little (and slowly thinking I would pull next to car in lot) and hit something. Then I couldn’t open my door. I had hit a cement cylinder with brown paper around it that was ironically constructed to install a new light pole and light in parking lot. No cones or anything letting me know it sat there in the dark. Of course public and private parking lots don’t take responsibility for practically setting people up in my situation. SO AGAIN - You are right!!!


A text can distract you as well.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> While I agree with your commentary on most posters on this board, it doesn't apply to all. Put on your critical thinking cap when you read - there are a handful of posters on here with sound advice. You just have to sift through tons of crap to find the nuggets. Also, Rideshare Professor? That guy is nuts. If he had his way he would destroy the business, which would suck for those of us who found a niche and actually make money at this. Like actual profit. That's the trick - take note all drivers - you have to find a niche. Otherwise you aren't making squat.


I don't see it and never find it. Uber has infiltrated the site.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. Uber support never calls you…
> 
> 2. Remember number one!!!
> 
> ...


Sometimes Uber support does call. I have received incoming calls from them in the past. It's been a long time since, but so maybe they have updated their protocols. 
I almost fell for a scam similar to this, received a call about a complaint, caught me off guard, psychologically speaking this tactic is good so when a calming voice becomes reassuring a person lets, they're guard down. 
In my case I had fallen for many of the tricks and almost gave away my access. What saved me was having 2-step turned on and when I got the alert from google because they tried to reset my email; I was able to save my account at the last possible second. 
What I didn't know at the time was how much of my information is available for customers to see on the app, and a skilled scammer can use this info and con someone convincingly. Personally, I have received incoming calls from Uber support from both the safety team and general support, but nothing related to a scam in those instances the caller always had an accent, (not to be biased) in the scam call they did not. Also, the legit calls I received they didn't ask personal details, they confirmed themselves or just went straight into the reason for the call. So, there were some flags that I can see in hindsight.
My only gripe for uber support is where they are outsourced, considering that most scams are from the same country statistically, inside job? definitely not but I could see personal information being obtained or shared around in an illegitimate way.


----------



## Flipper7777777 (7 mo ago)

furlowc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a sucker. They were able to verify the current order I was on without me telling them. In the year I've been driving with Uber, this has never happened. So this caught me off guard and is new to me. What else is interesting though, we normally get an email notification when we update our payment info. I got one this morning when I added my bank account. It detailed my location, the device I used etc. I never received that email when the fraudulent card was added. Which to me, alludes to it being internal.


I think you are right about it being internal...that is why I went with the Uber debit card, I thought it would be safer. I am starting to doubt my decision. I can't transfer money to the card anymore. Been on the phone with support for a week, one ask me why I don't have my banking account registered as a backup. I said for this very god damn reason...you can't even tell me what is wrong or how to get my earnings...scary stuff....


----------



## romello18 (Dec 17, 2015)

furlowc said:


> LEt
> 
> Let me spell this out for you...YOU'RE A CONDESCENDING *****. I NEVER gave out any personal information. And I also verified who and why they were calling. The call came from UBER support on my caller ID, which was saved in my phone. I was simply caught off guard. It blows my mind how judgement and arrogant some you are! I meant well when choosing this forum to seek advice. But this is NOT it. Thank you!


the customer that placed the order scammed you when they call us it comes from a number from uber we don't recieve calls from they actual number thats how you thought it was from uber


----------



## Dajoo (Jun 16, 2018)

It's been a long time since I drove for uber, but I had an attempt to scam me once. Signed onto the app, left the house, got a ping immediately a few blocks away at a medical building. I pull into the complex and got a call, I answered. They said they were searching resumes and came across my number for a job. They started asking questions but I told them that I was busy and would be available for a call back in 30 minutes. They kept proding saying it would take 5 minutes, I said call me back in 30 and hung up. Pax was a no show, cancelled, collect the fee. Then I started getting calls from the same number, different voice asking where I was, I said I cancelled the fare. They blew up. I called uber support, they blocked the pax for me. Funny, when the man asked for info pertaining to a job, he was calm. When the woman asked where I was, she was irate. Yeah, scamtastic.


----------



## Kiwidriver (Jul 24, 2017)

A forum, by the very nature is space to share ideas. you on the other hand seem to want to judge and belittle. How’s that working out for you. Popular in school were you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kiwidriver said:


> A forum, by the very nature is space to share ideas. you on the other hand seem to want to judge and belittle. How’s that working out for you. Popular in school were you?


Probably, yes.
These were the popular kids at the cool table ... too cool for school.

.


----------

